
From Ember to Rails - dmathieu
http://dmathieu.com/articles/development/ember-rails/
======
dham
_What matters in the end is not the technology we use though. It’s how we can
resolve our customer’s problems and evolve as those problems evolve too._

Thank you for saying that and posting this article. I've recently started a
company in the past few months that is already enjoying good MRR. I didn't use
the latest and greatest Node, GraphQL, Falcor, Reacted, Ember, Anularagar 2.5,
ES2045, ES7, Phoenix, Double Scale SPA CLR NOSQL. I used the freaking vanilla
Rails stack.

I'm enjoying 100ms or less response times on a $40 a month digital ocean box.
I am using Turbolinks 3 partial replacement though. In the end the customer
doesn't give a shit. They just want it to get their job done and for the app
to not be slow.

What mattered was I was able to get the app done quickly instead of spending
10 years over engineering something that could have failed(and still can) in
the first few months.

